# what do to in the winter when you can't paddle



## teleb (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey ladies,

While it's too cold to go boating have you thought about taking a avalanche class, or tuning up your tele skills, or going on a hut trip. If you have, or even if you haven't yet, check out Babes in the Backcountry Babes in the Backcountry. 

All kinds of awesome trips and clinics. Check it out!


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Check out Ecuador*

If you get sick of the snow and cold, check out a kayaking trip to Ecuador in the winter.

Ecuador kayaking, whitewater rafting, river whitewater adventures - Small World Adventures!
Small World Adventures--Kayak Ecuador


----------

